# eating with IBS



## lulu684 (Aug 10, 2003)

Keep in mind everyone is different, and even though we all suffer from IBS doesn't mean we suffer from the same foods. This is what my doctor has told me:-stay away from foods with lots of sugar -don't eat a bunch of fruit even though it is nutritional (fruit has natural sugars)-STAY AWAY FROM SODA AND CAFFEINE-eat lots of vegetables-drink lots of water-dairy products can affect some people (milk, cheese, ice cream)


----------



## BeltaneFires79 (Aug 8, 2003)

I also read somewhere (can't remember exactly where, but it was while researching IBS) that many people with IBS are allergic to wheats/oats/grains, or else that it can cause reactions. I know this isn't true for everyone; everybody is different, of course. But I know for me, this is true. My doctor told me to eat a high fiber diet (which I also read was a mistake, since I have IBS with D dominant over C, and fiber can sometimes cause more pain, bloating, and gas), but that didn't seem to help me at all. Then, he did a food allergy test, and it turns out I'm allergic to most of the stuff he told me to eat (oat, wheats, grains, soy, peanuts). So now, I don't eat wheat pasta, I eat rice or some type of egg pasta. I adjusted my diet accordingly. It's not much help, since my IBS is caused by many factors, but it can provide small relief. I back up the sweets and caffeine thing though! Hope this helps some people. If you need to talk, email me at C91Xgirl###aol.com. I'm new here, but a long time sufferer of IBS.


----------

